# My weekend haul - MAC and MUFE - Pictures added



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 22, 2008)

NM - images gone.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Awesome hauling!!  And great choices of OPI polishes!  I swear they've been my newest addiction. lol  And that was so sweet of you to give your favorite MA's samples!  Enjoy!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

nice haul!

but i don't understand why you would give samples to the ma's. i mean they are the ones that give samples to customers, i've seen them take some for themselves. Its very nice of you anyways.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_nice haul!

but i don't understand why you would give samples to the ma's. i mean they are the ones that give samples to customers, i've seen them take some for themselves. Its very nice of you anyways._

 
I've become friends with several of them and they've done nice things for me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

lovely haul, enjoy!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Do you apply that airbrush formula with the machine or use a particular brush?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

amazing haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Great haul! Wow, Platinum looks gorgeous!
Robertson? That's the one near Westwood! ooh, small world. I need to check out the Robertson store once I get back to school in UCLA.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Enjoy that wonderful haul.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Do you apply that airbrush formula with the machine or use a particular brush?_

 
The MA used a sponge and the coverage was flawless.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: My weekend haul - pictures added*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Great haul! Wow, Platinum looks gorgeous!
Robertson? That's the one near Westwood! ooh, small world. I need to check out the Robertson store once I get back to school in UCLA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mostly definitely. The staff at this store are wonderful!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome haul! enjoy!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful haul!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

That's what a REAL haul is! Lots of fab stuff


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_That's what a REAL haul is! Lots of fab stuff_

 
Thanks it was fun!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 23, 2008)

wow girl this is a great haul!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2008)

* i love that deep purple pigment ... nice haul*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_wow girl this is a great haul!_

 
Yeah, it was fun.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_* i love that deep purple pigment ... nice haul*_

 
Funny thing, I was actually looking at Grape and picked this one up by mistake. When I got home I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## n_c (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow nice haul!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 23, 2008)

Great haul, the neon pigments look incredible!

This is sort of random, (I saw you'd got some) but when I went to my local beauty supply store (Sally's) I was hoping to pick up some empty jars as I was in need of them (I couldn't get to MAC to get any) and she seemed to look at me as if I was stupid. Oh well!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Great haul, the neon pigments look incredible!

This is sort of random, (I saw you'd got some) but when I went to my local beauty supply store (Sally's) I was hoping to pick up some empty jars as I was in need of them (I couldn't get to MAC to get any) and she seemed to look at me as if I was stupid. Oh well!_

 
The Sally's by me don't carry them. It's real interesting some times because we use jars, etc. for so many different things that the beauty supply people don't even know about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow nice stuff!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 23, 2008)

Love that platinum!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Love that platinum!_

 
Me too!


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,
What beauty store in downtown LA? Is it like a wharehouse, like do they have a bunch of stuff, if so can you please tell where exactly it is at. TIA..Nice haul. I went last weekend and the neon pigments they only had 3. I guess they got another shipment. Are they LE pigments?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fjc62701* 

 
_Hi,
What beauty store in downtown LA? Is it like a wharehouse, like do they have a bunch of stuff, if so can you please tell where exactly it is at. TIA..Nice haul. I went last weekend and the neon pigments they only had 3. I guess they got another shipment. Are they LE pigments?_

 
Starlight  Nails & Beauty Supply - 1028 N. Alameda St., LA 90012
213 625.1488
www.starlightnail.com

I'm not sure if they're LE.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

wow great haul


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Starlight Nails & Beauty Supply - 1028 N. Alameda St., LA 90012
213 625.1488
www.starlightnail.com

I'm not sure if they're LE._

 

Thank you so much for the 411. I am definatly gonna check it out, and see what goodies I can find


----------



## nikki (Jun 25, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the nail polish colors you picked out!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I love the nail polish colors you picked out!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, me too!


----------

